# French verb forms?



## Minkow (Nov 15, 2010)

Not sure if this belongs here. If it doesn't, mods, just delete.

Right, so I've been having a lot of difficulty with some French verbs. I've been given the infinitive verb for a sentence (J'aime parler au téléphone) but I need to change the verb form.
I know that for Je or J', the form should be parle, and for tu/vous, it should be parles. The problem here is the forms needed for il, elle, nous, and vous (plural form), ils, and elles.
I know that the form of the verb will change with the subject or the subject pronoun. I just have a bit of a problem sorting out the different types of parler.
I'm sure that something (I think ils or elles) is going to be parlent, but I'm still a bit uncertain, after studying the language for only about 2 months, plus a bit I picked up in Canada this summer. I'm sure this is really easy for all you French speakers, but explaining what suffixes go with what pronouns would be really helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 15, 2010)

You're doing the present tense, right?

Je parle
Tu parles
Il/Elle parle
Nous parlons 
Vous parlez
Ils/Elles parlent


----------



## Minkow (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, present tense.
Thank you! Does this apply to all of the infinitive -er verbs?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 15, 2010)

Most of them! Some of them are irregular (like aller), but those endings (-e, -es, -e, -ons, -ez, -ent) will apply to most -er verbs.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay, thanks!
...aller is among the lines of "go (to a certain place)?"


----------



## H-land (Nov 16, 2010)

Minkow said:


> Okay, thanks!
> ...aller is among the lines of "go (to a certain place)?"


"Aller" is "to go", more accurately. Cognate to the Castilian "Ir", if you've taken any Spanish.
If you're taking a class in French, though, I'm sure that you'll be taught the nuances of verbs such as "aller" all in due time.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, Aller is just 'to go'. Not a certain place! Anywhere! If you're interested, it conjugates as so!

Je vais
Tu vas
Il/elle/on va
Nous allons
Vous allez
Ils/elles vont

If, however, you are talking about a certain place (which has been mentioned earlier in the sentence/s or whatever), you'd probably use 'y' to mean 'here/there', so it becomes "J'y vais", "Tu y vas" etc.

Yeah I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 16, 2010)

Regular -er verbs end thus:

Je -e
Tu -es
Il -e
Elle -e
On -e
Nous -ons
Vous -ez
Ils -ent
Elles -ent


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, French... brings back memories. I took that as my language in college, a long long time ago in a galaxy far far away, but I've forgotten almost everything by now...


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 2, 2010)

Shoulda remembered. It's useful.


----------

